# Selena Gomez - Very sweet Wallpaper/Collage UHD (x1)



## Devilfish (21 Juni 2019)

Die Bilder sind zwar schon von 2010, aber da ist sie einfach supersüß 
Hab ihre Haare ein wenig nachgefärbt. Würde es auch in echt machen, aber da lässt sie mich nicht ran 



​


----------



## frank63 (22 Juni 2019)

Die Selena schaut wirklich super süß aus, Danke Dir für die Collage.


----------



## Brian (22 Juni 2019)

:thx: mein Freund für sweet Selena :thumbup:


----------



## Haribo1978 (23 Juni 2019)

Tolle Collage! Danke für Selena!


----------



## Punisher (7 Aug. 2019)

super heiss
danke


----------

